# Show your pile of unbuilts!



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Model kits I have accumulated over the years that I have not yet built. Too lazy to move my lamp out of the way for the photo, sorry. These boxes are wedged between the wall and my Chinese-desk-turned-hobby-bench. I have alot of kits left to build. At the top of the photo, under The Pendulum, sits a row of thin boxes (like the Nosferatu box). There is another shorter row of thin boxes sitting behind that pile against the far wall. My 81 year-old Dad gives me hell when I tell him, "Hey, I bought a new model", but the truth is, his pile of unbuilt WWII planes is about 25 qty. Not as big as mine, but he shouldn't talk. He's almost as bad as me.......Like father, like son.

I'm tempted to pull them all out, count them (at least do an inventory), and get a bigger shot of them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scroll down:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

It's like walking into a warehouse! I guess if I need a model kit I can find it in your stash! Most of my kits are in those storage boxes you can buy at any office supply store. All labeled. The bigger kits are stored on the top shelf of a closet. I finally did an inventory of my stock and know exactly what I have. In total about 200 un-built kits. But I do have some kits I consider holy grails. I thought about starting a holy grail thread. But thought that might be like bragging so didn't.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have piles of unbuilt kits all over my workshop. Here are a couple of pictures from about a year ago. You can see some of them but hardly all of them. I have a spreadsheet with all my kits, parts, paints, magazines, etc. listed. I would dare say I am 150+ in kits and buying faster than I am building. Moebius, Round 2, the various garage guys are making me a serious addict! Those shelves that run along the top of my workshop are completely stacked with kits that don't show too well in the pictures. They are mostly scifi, classic horror, real space, WW2 aircraft, and show cars.



















Bob K.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool, guys.
How many of you save the boxes of kits you built?
I have an extra bedroom closet full of empty model boxes of my favorite monster kits.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

John,
You need to get licensed and open a store.....LOL.
Wow!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Various places around the house.........


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't save my boxes. I take a couple of pictures of the box and then I discard the boxes. However I am in contact with another guy on here who's daughter collects boxes so my Elvira, MFM, and Ghost of Castle Mare boxes are going to her for the cost of shipping when I complete these three models soon.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Some more......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Falcon, that's simply too neat though! Mine are everywhere in my shop and quite a few on the floor. If I could build my house over again my shop would be at least three times as big as it is. I am considering moving into my computer workshop room which is quite large and doing my computer servicing in my existing workshop. Time will tell.

Bob K.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

As seen during a rearangment of my stash storage area.

















This doesn't include the 100+ kits in the garage,and the 2 1/15 scale Bandai tank kits, and 5 Monogram B-29s under the table


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm around 240 or so kits. Stopped counting way back.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

mine are all shown in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=338335

not too many, but getting there...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would love to,but I'm too ashamed to do it.Modelers are usually proud to show what they have built,not what is left unbuilt.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If I like the box art, I'll cut the top off and save that in a drawer. But not the whole box.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

When I moved to Washington state after I retired from the Navy, I rented the Largest U-Haul truck they make, and before a stick of furniture went in I told my wife the models load FIRST ! Now understand, I have been in the Hobby Industry for 35 years so it wasn't surprising that the Truck was Half filled before any household stuff went on board. If anyone's curious how many kits that is , the total was 3678 sealed kits, and 73 opened boxes. I had a huge sale in 2001 and now my collection is around 1300 kits. It's a disease gentlemen...and quite terminal I'm afraid !


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I don't have pics of my unbuilt kits, but I'm only at about 100. Still, I'd like to get rid of some of those that I know I'll never build! For example, I've completely lost interest in most of my Star Wars kits, and as soon as the economy improves, I'll sell them!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's the hell of it - you collect a bunch of kits on a certain topic with great interest, then there it is 10 years later and you realize you don't care any more.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I can't imagine getting rid of any of my kits unless I had to. Even if they are never built. I guess I am more of a collector. 

Anyone ever thought of framing unbuilt model kits? I always loved those OOB reviews where you see all the sprues laid out on the table. It would make for some interesting art.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Lmbo!! Good idea!*

It seems a modeler's creativity knows no bounds! 
Cliff


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

John P said:


> That's the hell of it - you collect a bunch of kits on a certain topic with great interest, then there it is 10 years later and you realize you don't care any more.


But you still would care ten years later if you hadn't bought them  - you'd be cursing yourself ever after. It's better to hoard and regret it - it eases the mind - than not to buy and always regret it.


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

Whew,glad to see I'm not the only one with a serious stash of un-built kits! Some of my friends look at me kinda funny after a tour of my model room,lol.

Between my wife and I,we have over 300 kits. Plus we have thirty assorted Radio Control cars,trucks and buggies. And six road race sets. 

But you all know what they say about a family that plays together.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's my stash and mountain load room of stash's! :freak:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am just wondering what all of our progeny will do when we pass away and all of these kits are in the will!!!!

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I almost wish I _HAD _progeny to leave it to!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's mine...








Mcdee


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's a good start.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

... I'm going to send this thread to the producers of "Hoarders"


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Here's a few snaps of my model area so far...*

Never had this much room, so i will be far better organized as i move forward.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*More model madness...*

Here's more of my work area in the basement...


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Last two pics...*

Here's the last bit..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looking at some of these photos, I'm beginning to understand why we hoard, why it is natural to do it. Each kit represents future pleasure stored, and as long as you continue to feel the same way about the hobby there is no hurry to build the kits because you get a 'future pleasure' value from the depictions of the contents on the boxes, and the anticipation of that future pleasure is a pleasure in itself in the present. An unread book might possibly do this, or an unwatched DVD, but model kits may be unique in rendering a pleasure in their unbuilt state as important as the pleasure gained from the building later on. After looking at these photos of peoples' hoards, I don't feel so guilty about hoarding.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It's a disease I tell you...

MMM


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> I am just wondering what all of our progeny will do when we pass away and all of these kits are in the will!!!!


Unfortunately, I'm sure most of them, along with our built kits, will end up in a landfill somewhere. :freak:


----------

